# Spouse visa refused



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello

My visa was refused, I applied in Islamabad, Pakistan.
I have attached the refusal letter.

It is regarding the English test and the fact that one of the payslips don't match the bank statement! 

However, I contacted the governing body of the English and they are able to give me a letter to prove that it was taken on the day and date as was done. I don't understand why the ECO was not able to verify it online..? And for the financial requirement.. My husbands payslip show £1.323. And the money transferred to the bank was £1,319. His employer said that they will give the £4 difference in cash to him and give him a letter explaining this. I would like to appeal as I don't want to spend money reapplying again. Do you think these documents would be enough? Is there anything else that I should include?
I would be very grateful for any comments. Thank you very much!


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

Sorry it won't let me attach the other letter which states the refusal for financial requirement which I have mentioned above.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I've come across a few applicant's online recently who seemed to be getting refused because the ECO was unable to verify their English results. Apparently, it's because the test centres didn't update the "UKVI Portal" with the test results.


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

Do you think I should appeal?


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Sister in need said:


> Do you think I should appeal?


Appealing will be a good option for the English test result, but I don't know if the appeal will be successful if the payslip doesn't match the bank statement. Especially, if the letter explaining the reason was not taken into consideration.

You should wait for the mods to give their opinion. They know better.


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you. Okay I will wait for an answer.. And there was no letter written about the payslip and bank statement not matching. It was just one that didn't match...


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Not another one this is getting ridicolous what are the UKVI playing at, this is in relation to the English test. Can I ask who your ECO was and what test centre your spouse took their exam


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know the name of ECO.. But test was done in Lahore


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Sister in need said:


> I don't know the name of ECO.. But test was done in Lahore


It should say at the end of your refusal notice/letter


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

raymando said:


> It should say at the end of your refusal notice/letter


It has his initials as GH


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't need their full name or even initials. Any appeal will be examined by their supervisors called ECM.


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Joppa,

Many people are being rejected because of an issue with Cambridge English KET and I was just invistigating if they were rejected all by the same eco


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't tell.


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Do you have any idea what's going on maybe you heard some whisperings etc Joppa because it is quite strange


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

Joppa, do you think I should reapply or appeal? I feel like reapplying might cause the same problem because what if they can't verify it online again?


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Sister in need said:


> Joppa, do you think I should reapply or appeal? I feel like reapplying might cause the same problem because what if they can't verify it online again?


Appeal and get evidence from Cambridge English in the form of a letter


----------



## Sister in need (Aug 7, 2015)

And do you think for the financial requirement the letter from employer would be enough? Both of the things for which I have been refused have been somewhat linked to others and not my direct fault. So I feel bad.. But my mistake for not checking things properly!!


----------



## raymando (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure about the financial letter but for Tue English certificate you need to get letter from Cambridge English


----------



## Honda90210 (Aug 27, 2015)

Reapply


----------



## Vallee (Jan 1, 2016)

i.need.help said:


> Appealing will be a good option for the English test result, but I don't know if the appeal will be successful if the payslip doesn't match the bank statement. Especially, if the letter explaining the reason was not taken into consideration.
> 
> You should wait for the mods to give their opinion. They know better.


Please refer to paragraph 1 of Appendux FM-SE:

 The gross amount of any cash income may be counted where the person’s specified bank statements show the net amount which relates to the gross amount shown on their payslips (or in the relevant specified evidence provided in addition to the specified bank statements in relation to non-employment income). Otherwise, only the net amount shown on the specified bank statements may be counted.

An application will not be rejected solely for the reason that the net figure on the payslip does not match the amount deposited on the bank statement. It will however be rejected if you fall below the financial requirement after paragraph 1 is applied. 

Once again, I am quite worried how often people are citing this as a reason for refusal and I am not convinced they are relaying the actual reason correctly. The discrepancy between payslips and bank statements can be attributable, but if you still meet the financial requirement even when the net deposited figure is counted (rather than the gross) it should be approved regardless.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I. Just need to ask some questions
My refusal was chat history
p60 is fake
No contributions made after a certain month
Western union slip was not signed
Why spouse is living to far from work

For the appeal
All watsapp history, watsapp calls, viber calls added 
Statement from HMRC stating all contributions upto date. And they want proof from high commision that what makes them say P60 is fake
Western union slips all sent with the receipts of transfer that mony was recieved
Letter stating that there is no law that one cannot do a job if its not nxt door to you
So now the wait begins
What i want to know is how do they overturn the decsion, what do they look for
Thankyou


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Review date is June


----------



## coffeegirl (Apr 29, 2015)

Sister in need said:


> Thank you. Okay I will wait for an answer.. And there was no letter written about the payslip and bank statement not matching. It was just one that didn't match...


...


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear your news Sister in need when did you submit your application?


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

adan1 said:


> I. Just need to ask some questions
> My refusal was chat history
> p60 is fake
> No contributions made after a certain month
> ...



I've read your refusal reasons before, ridiculous. 

Your documents look really good for appealing, has to be overturned 

Wish you all the best.


----------

